# Happy New Year, Goodbye decade of the Oughts!



## DonRicklin (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking forward to the 'Eens', i.e. tweens followed by teens!  

Snowing here, at the moment with snow predicted for the next three days! :'( 

Hope all are well (I'm over my cold!  )!

See you in the new decade!

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, Don. Same from me to you and the rest....

We had snow this am, but below the rain line for the rest of the storm.


----------

